# New member



## TT-Tim (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

I currently have a VX220, but my other half is looking for a series 1 TT. Hope this site will provide lots of info - like the VX220 forum. So, this is just a message to say Hello!

What price should I be looking to pay for a 2002 TT? :roll:

Tim


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , have a look in the marketplace section on here , some nice examples for sale in there. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

really depends on spec, condition etc.

good luck


----------

